# 1st go with onr



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Today i decided to try onr, as the weather is ok.
It was very easy to use and left the car looking good, i used ag aqua wax after i dried it.
I used 3 buckets thought as i had no spray bottle, so i had to rinse out the mitt over the paint work. 
Im going to get a pump hand sprayer to help using less product.
Overall a really good investment, saved lots of time.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it! It takes some time to really get the hang of ONR, and I highly recommend experimenting with different techniques and wash medias. This is a product that responds well to thinking out of the box. 

Steampunk


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Well done! Definitely get the sprayer.

A hand held pressure sprayer with a capacity of 1.5 to 2 litres is ideal. You can pick them up from the gardening section of DIY stores and some budget shops that sell cheap stuff.

With the sprayer you can clean a car with only half of a bucket of ONR wash.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

what other media would u reccomend. I used a cobra microfibre mitt.
The technique i used was horizonal lines, then upwards lines.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

stevept said:


> what other media would u reccomend. I used a cobra microfibre mitt.
> The technique i used was horizonal lines, then upwards lines.


I actually find that ONR isn't functioning at its best if used as a normal 2BM wash. I found that using one bucket with a couple plush MF towels (Eurow Shag), and changing sides after every panel (Or every pass if the car is really dirty!) was the process that I came to favor. After much experimentation, this technique seemed to amplify the product's natural cleaning power, and reduce the chance of marring. It also allows you to save water (I only use 2-gallons TOTAL to wash the entire car, wheels and all.), and get into the little nooks that normally require large quantities of water and soap to flush the dirt out. ONR by nature attaches whatever dirt you pick up off your car to the wash media, and I find it very difficult to completely remove using a second bucket and a grit guard.

You will also learn what drying technique you favor with ONR. Drying is much harder in colder weather, and in my experience requires a few plush MF drying towels, if not a drying aid like Dodo-Juice Time To Dry as you have more liquid to mop up than a normal 2BM wash. ONR also gives you the flexibility of _when_ you want to dry your car. You can dry off every panel as you go, or even wash your entire car, then wait for the product to mostly flash and use a QD to remove the residue. You won't get water spots, so you can play around a bit.

This really is a product that responds well to experimentation, and you may even find some new techniques or uses for ONR that haven't been thought of before! I find that it makes a great glass cleaner if mixed with IPA and distilled water for instance. More use also reveals ONR's weaknesses, as well as strengths, and even (A self-admitted fan.) do not use it for every wash. Opinion on how to get the best out of ONR also varies greatly, so whenever I recommend it to someone I always advise that they try a lot of different processes to find what suits them.

Hopefully this is food for thought...

Steampunk


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Cheers for that info, think its going to be my main wash product over winter unless we move house before winter ends or if I wash car at in laws, the reason is having to take hose pipe through house and having to have 2 doors left open and dog could easy get out onto main road.
I'll try using plush mfs though. Once ive used them shall I keep them away from the ones I use to remove polish and wax from the car?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

stevept said:


> Cheers for that info, think its going to be my main wash product over winter unless we move house before winter ends or if I wash car at in laws, the reason is having to take hose pipe through house and having to have 2 doors left open and dog could easy get out onto main road.
> I'll try using plush mfs though. Once ive used them shall I keep them away from the ones I use to remove polish and wax from the car?


I store all my microfibers (Combination of Eurow Shag and Detailed Image General Purpose.) in large plastic sandwich bags, with a labeling system on the tag and the bag to identify what MF's I'm using for what. As a rule of thumb you shouldn't mix your 'good' mf's. I'm glad the information was helpful! A lot of people have even been able to entirely replace full water washes with ONR washes, and you may be able to as well if using a hose is an issue. I cannot entirely replace the 2BM washes, however, as we have a lot of mature trees around our house and on windy days they drop a lot of debris that needs to be flushed off the paint. On less windy days, and in the winter ONR is usually my first choice! I'm very much about enjoying detailing as a process, and once you find a technique that suits you it's a very effective solution for cleaning your car. Have fun detailing :detailer:...

Steampunk


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job Steve,

I have a 1.5 litre Pressure sprayer which was ok up until now, but now I just don't get enough pre-soak out of it, as I need to pre-soak every panel due to amount of crap winter roads throw onto car. So I am currently in the dilemma to get a 5L or 8L knapsack sprayer or go all out for a 16L backpack sprayer. I could get probably 5 or 6 car worths of pre-soak out of this so just fill it up once a month as ONR solution doesn't degrade. So my advice to you would be get more than 1.5L. I had to fill it twice the other day doing a Citroen Picasso so I would recommend 3L min.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Like Steampunk, I found that a nice microfibre towel was great with ONR.
I tried a sponge, grout sponge, microfibre wash pad and wash mitt too.
I rate the towel or mitt methods the highest, personally. Try as many as you can and see what works best for you :thumb:

Wilkinson sometimes have the offers on pump sprayers this time of year so it's worth a look in there.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've tried a LC grout sponge, an MF-covered sponge, a noodle MF wash mitt, and plush MF towels, and I prefer the noodle mitt. The plush towels are good as well, but I need to get more MFs - have some Eurow Shags on the way. I also use just one bucket, pre-soak dirty panels - never needed more than two gallons for the whole car exterior (paint, glass, wheels, tires, wheel wells).


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

scratcher said:


> Like Steampunk, I found that a nice microfibre towel was great with ONR.
> I tried a sponge, grout sponge, microfibre wash pad and wash mitt too.
> I rate the towel or mitt methods the highest, personally. Try as many as you can and see what works best for you :thumb:
> 
> Wilkinson sometimes have the offers on pump sprayers this time of year so it's worth a look in there.


I've just cleared out my local wilkos of pressure sprayers - £1.50 each - i bought all 8! I haven't got a clue what i'll use them for though.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nath said:


> I've just cleared out my local wilkos of pressure sprayers - £1.50 each - i bought all 8! I haven't got a clue what i'll use them for though.


:lol: I regularly clean my local Wilco out of these, use them for;

ONR
APC (could have 2bottles , 1 at 10-1, one at 4-1 ratio)
Megs LT
Demon Shine
Wheel cleaner of your choice
etc......

i also your them as my Snow Foam bottle as I trod on the original :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What level of dilution are you all using for the presoak mix please?


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

They had non of them in Leeds stores. Won't have no more in stick until march time ether.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

stevept said:


> They had non of them in Leeds stores. Won't have no more in stick until march time ether.


yes this is a problem, they usually have the garden products until october, then you have to wait, i usually buy spray bottles from there if im in need of some quickly, its annoying that they disappear with the gardening products too.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What level of dilution are you all using for the presoak mix please?


Andy,
This really depends upon your local water hardness, see section 10 here...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What level of dilution are you all using for the presoak mix please?


I put 1 capful in my 1.5L sprayer and 2 capfuls in my bucket. Works perfectly for me. I started using too strong solutions and it would leave the car greasey and streaky. I worked down to this level and you can still see the ONR working but the streaks have long gone and the car has wonderful shine when done. Less is more with ONR I have found.

But as Pete says work out whats best for yourself.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

i managed to pick up a 2lt pump sprayer from a local doy store was £5 thou,


----------

